# ACTIVATED CHARCOAL ????



## kinder (Jul 7, 2014)

I"ve looked for information on using activated charcoal, and can't seem to find the answers that I'm looking for..
1) What form dose one use for plant poisoning in a goat. ( Powdered ? )
2) How is it used ?/How dose one administer it ??
3) How much to use ???
Also if any one has used it for poisoning, what else and how often did you do it ??
I don't want to wait for it to happen be for I learn how.!!
4) Where can I obtain it ??

                                                       Thank You.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm curious about this too. Would definitely be great to learn the know-how before it's needed!  ( :


----------



## kinder (Jul 8, 2014)

I found some thing on poisoning and the use of activated charcoal, what I read said to use it for chemical poisonings such as insecticides, rat poison, or alkaloid ( found in some plants ), which would be like the members of the night shade family such as potatoes and tomatoes. But to identify the poison first and if it is other than that then call the vet because different poisons are treated differently. I didn't know that.Oh and DON'T use it for antifreeze poisoning.!


----------



## hilarie (Jul 8, 2014)

I have activated charcoal that I got at tractor supply.  It comes in a syringe ready to administer - basically, just straddle the goat facing forward, hold his chin up, slip the syringe tip into the side of his mouth, and depress the plunger.   The only time I've seen it done (thankfully I've never had to DO it), the goat really didn't seem to mind it much, and immediately after she went back to browsing.  I guess the paint she got into didn't bother her much.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 8, 2014)

You can get it in capsule form.  Try your local drug store.


----------



## kinder (Jul 8, 2014)

But is it true.??? One only uses it for chemical poisoning like I mentioned.??? Or dose anyone know of other things to use for other poisonings like plant type.??


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jul 8, 2014)

Check out this facebook page https://www.facebook.com/groups/152871881437232/ , they are a wealth of knowledge and I see people suggesting AC fairly often.  Make sure you check out the 'files' section as well, lots and lots of information


----------



## kinder (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you, I've never used face book, thought I'd just find the same stuff as my google. Not so big on computers. I'll have to do up an account to get on, then I'll just pass on the information to this forum. Don't want to spend hours looking for info. all over the web. When time could be essential. For me it would just be nice to have this one place to find it. I truly appreciate your info. though.


----------

